# Burton Sabbath...smaller footprint...what happened to them?



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I think the replacement are the Hail/Grail boots. The Grail may have been discontinued also.


----------



## flatlander (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks... A google search seems to confirm it is the grail. Also, it's another religious reference...so that makes sense. Looks like they softened up compared to the sabbath which sucks...maybe a little stiffer in more recent models. Still leaning towards picking up some old Sabbaths, TBH...

Definitely not the hail, though. They've been around forever. I remember trying those on back when I bought my Sabbaths, and they were super flexy park boots. Back then, I remember reading that they packed out quickly and dramatically. Basically a great boot when they're brand new...crappy after a full season.

edit: grail is definitely dead now too... Ox seems similar to the old sabbath's, but ...not. whatever...old sabbath's or the FUL for me, I think.


----------

